
HMRC mulling 'one-month' nudge onto payrolls for UK contractors - Swinx43
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/12/it_contractors_raise_alarm_over_hmrc_mulling_onemonth_nudge_onto_payrolls/
======
Swinx43
It looks like the HMCR in the United Kingdom have got some potentially
disastrous ideas about targeting freelancers, independent contractors and
consultants.

If this legislation gets pushed through it will create an almost unworkable
solution for Freelancers, contractors and independent consultants.

Does anyone have any suggestions based on past experience on the best
countries to work in as a freelancer in Europe?

